
Cloudflare Warp: Hide Behind the Edge - eldridgea
https://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-cloudflare-warp/
======
jbergstroem
This could be a useful way of exposing your local dev (or ci) server for
testing via third parties. Seeing how Argo will be required it is likely not
for all users.

